# Piranha!



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, So I was thinking of making my new 55 gallon into a Piranha tank. I know that Fishfirst has a 55 gallon Piranha setup and it would be great to get some feedback from you or anyone else here who has piranha experiance. I have some questions, how hard is it to maintain as opposed to a Cichlid tank or something of the like? What are the main problems with keeping Piranha? Would you advise for a fairly new, yet smart, hobbyist to venture down Piranha lane? I would do Red Belly Piranha. How many should I purchase? I would get these: (babies) http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=185 
Thanks a lot in advance for all your help!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Piranha aren't the hardest fish to keep. They tend to be pretty darn tough. But you need to realize, piranha aren't by any means the run of the mill platies, swordtails etc. They are SHY! Especially when they are between the size of 2 inches and 6 inches. In a school, they are bolder, but not increadibly. 3 in a 55 gallon is a good idea, 3 spreads the aggression, makes them feel a little bit more comfortable, but there are also problems... a 55 is by far the minimum size tank. These babies get 12 inches in length, thats as wide as a 55 gallon! Once they get in the 10 inch area, I'm going to give two away... its just gonna be so over crowded. I've found that they also like a lot of cover, and not very bright light... anything that shades out the light... (such as those fake lillies from wally world) make them more comfortable too. 
Feeding piranha can cost you a lot... if you do it the wrong way. Goldfish are like piranha cheeseburgers. Not healthy, and expensive. Feed them a feeder thats been quarenined for a good period of time is alright once in a while... but their main diet should be chunks of raw shrimp, raw fw fish, and a good flake diet.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

*Piranhas*

I agree with much that has already been said. I would just like to add that though shy, piranhas are still plenty dangerous where their mouths are concerned. Whether in panic or flight mode, they have the instinct to snap their jaws over and over. And if you feed them raw fish and such, make sure they can't reach your fingers when you are giving it to them! Because of this, tank maintenance can sometimes be difficult. I used to have to use a big plastic stick to keep the piranhas away when he was taking care of cleaning the tank or filter, and this was in a large (140 gallon) tank.

Their size and behaviour can also be detrimental to decor and equipment. During a freak out, one of our piranhas broke the heater in the tank, causing a dangerous electrical circuit. Both the fish and I were lucky, and no one was died from it, but still, it was a dangerous thing to happen.

Take care!


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, I was wondering however... Is sand an adequate substrait for them? Would I need live plants? Do you have any tank mates with them? (I'm not looking to keep any more fish in there, but Im just wondering). How did you cycle your tank before putting them in, and how often and how much are your water changes? TY


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sand is perfect substraight as long as it doesn't fowl the pH. You don't need live plants... plastics are fine. No tankmates, just pond snails. Cycling takes about 4 weeks for a fishless cycle. I do water changes every time nitrates get around 40 or so, 30-40%


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot man. How often do you test your water??


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

usually once a week...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

this is just a curiousity question (probably a stupid question): 

what would happen if you stuck your hand into a piranha tank? like to adjust a plant or something. would it bite?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Absolutely not! (As long as your smart about it) I think dorsera is right in respecting the piranhas teeth, but is misjudging its temperment. Piranha are shy, and will do anything to stay away from your hand. I work in my tank weekly... but I always have a "spotter" with me. They tell me where the fish are. As long as you don't corner a piranha, they generally won't attack your hand. Slow assertive movements is also a good thing.


----------



## tahuampa (Jun 26, 2005)

Southern Justice, further to all the above advise; I would like to add that altho Piranhas are very hardy fish; I would recomend you to start with little older ones. 1" natterery babies seems too small to me.
Use no plastic or rubber hoses, use external filters, no electric wires, if internal heater it should be protected... as said by DROSERA
Fishfirst is right about your fingers... they will be safe as far as piranhas feel no danger (and are small).
Avoid violent moves during maintainance.

You will find little problem with dirty water every time after you feed them with live fish. They show no good manners while eating... they may bite each other during lunch time... but this is the best reason to have piranhas in your tanks, isnt it?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

When keeping any fish it often helps (and usually the last thing we do as well) to look at life from the animals point of view. What are the pirana/piranha/caribe predators? Primarily alligators and storks. Where do storks attack from? the top, going down in. Come at them from the top, they freak. 
Had many people "dare" me to put my hand in my tank.
Made me laugh a lot


----------

